# Oudesluis



## Marcoallround (22. Januar 2017)

Hey
Kennt wer den Park in Oudesluis ich habe da ein paar fragen zu diesem Park  welche Fische gibt es dort und wie tief ist das Gewässer?
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Daserge (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Oudesluis*

Ich kenne den Park nicht. Bin aber öfters in der Gegend fischen.

Dort ist klassisches Proldergebiet. Also kleine schmale Polder mit max 1,5 m tiefe und nem super Hechtbestand.

Die etwas grösseren Kanäle sind zum teil tiefer und hier kann auch mal ein Zander ans Band gehen.
Für Weissfisch würde ich auch eher die Kanäle empfehlen.

Wann solls denn dahingehen?


----------



## Marcoallround (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Oudesluis*

Ich werde im Sommer dahingehen und ich habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich schon mal dort war vor 3 jahren jedoch war  ich relativ erfolglos mit 1nem hecht(war zwar mein erster) und 2 brassen von einem kollegen.und noch einem Hecht. Und wir waren mit dem Boot unterwegs!
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Frank aus Lev (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Oudesluis*

Schau mal hier wegen der Tiefe.


----------



## Marcoallround (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Oudesluis*

Hey 
So, nun ist es ja bald so weit (anfang Juli)
Und da hab ich jetzt doch noch eine Frage und zwar ob die polder und kanäle immer noch so trüb sind?
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Marcoallround (2. August 2019)

Hey 
Ich habe heute mal vor der Abreise wieder mal die visplaner app geöffnet und bin jetzt einwenig verwirrt, alle Gewässer bis auf den ganz grossen kanal sind hellblau. Weis jemand ob da was geändert wurde? Oder spinnt meine app? Der groote sloot zb gehört doch dem ansässigen verein und sollte orange sein. Oder die kanäle links vom park waren immer Dunkelblau. 
Grüsse


----------

